# Game Thread: Detroit at Portland



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Detroit* (38-25) at* Portland* (29-31)


7:00 pm PST Thu Mar 4, 2004
TV: TNT

TNT just showed Rasheed arriving at the Rose Garden- in a Bonzi Blazers jersey.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I have a 40 minute drive home and had to 
listen to dribble from Larry Brown about how much Rasheed loved Portland and the fans and that Larry just loves him!!!
Isn't that sweet.

You mean Rasheed hasn't said that the only thing that matters is CTC and that the only people he cares about is his family???

Larry ..
are you on drugs??????/


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

I forgot... the Pistons won't clog the lane. They play more of a man-on-man defense.... so our forwards should have an easier time then against zone teams.

Randolph might go big, so might Reef.

Hopefully our guards don't think they need to go nuts.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

keep firing up bricks guys..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

memo to DA...

unless you're wide freaking open, or going for a dunk...DO NOT SHOOT.

why doesn't anyone on this team understand the following things:

1: go up *strong*

2: don't leave shooters open

3: zach sucks on defense

4: don't be so weenie on offense.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

This just isn't a cohesive team.

They look as horrid tonight as last.

Put in Ruben !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

They are done for 2004


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Dickau! :yes:


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Hell of a move by Dickau!!!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm sorry but Ruben Patterson is straight up horrible. Get him out of Portland. He is a nuicence to society, and to the whole Portland team. He shoots way to much. What you would call a "ballhog" on any other team.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

C-MO 22 LD

you don't know diddley squat about Ruben..

But then with a picture of perhaps the 
worst representation of a young woman possible for your avatar I will cut you some slack as having poor judgement.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The things Tayshaun can do when he is aggressive...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wow..we might score 40 by the 4th..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I have never seen more fumbles in my life.
They can't even hold onto the ball.

And misses right at the basket.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

this is my last post on the subject,but 
does anybody else notice that the opposing coach is always up coaching and mo is sitting there chewing his nails?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Oh man we look bad. :no:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Patterson IS a ballhog. If he would just do his defensive thing, we'd be in a better situation.

We'd still stink, but he'd be a little better.

Reef is done. The bench thing is eating him up and you can see it in his game. He's forcing it. He looks god awful. For me to say that takes a LOT. He just is not able to fill that role.

Randolph is playing more for the team on the offensive end, but still couldn't play defense against a HS team.

Patterson thinks he's MJ and plays WAY out of control.

Miles ... I am just NOT impressed with him in any way. He is a decent backup. That's about all I see. But, he is NOT the complimentary SF for Reef OR Randolph.

Stoudamire ... I don't know what to say.

DA never met a covered, offbalance shot he didn't like.

Play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> DA never met a covered, offbalance shot he didn't like.
> 
> Play.


AHAH! that is priceless!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> Oh man we look bad. :no:


Of course we do... this team has more holes then a spaghetti strainer. 

We have a tiny PG who can't defend nor see the post (which is where our best players are). 

We have a SG who can't shoot.

We have a SF who can't shoot and needs to be in the post.

We have a C who can block shots and needs to be in the post.

We have 2 PF who seem quite at odds with one another and both need to be in the post.

What do you expect?

Of course, I don't know if anyone else notices ... but it really looks like we have NO chemistry. Guys aren't talking. They aren't kidding around. They don't seem to like each other. 

Play.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> memo to DA...
> 
> unless you're wide freaking open, or going for a dunk...DO NOT SHOOT.
> ...


:laugh: 

Don't shoot! I agree, our back court is weak link bigtime. And for some reason, Zach seems to be the only one that can finish in the lane. Miles and Davis are putting up piddly little shots in the lane and missing. Shareef looks nice but he only gets a couple looks a game! Zach started off hot but we didn't go to him again till late in the 3rd quarter! In the meantime, we have DA trying to be micheal jordan.


----------



## Clank (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> The things Tayshaun can do when he is aggressive...


He does do some nice things... but our defense makes people look REAL good.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> Don't shoot! I agree, our back court is weak link bigtime.


The problem isn't the NUMBER of shots so much as the poor selection of the shots to take and when they take them. They DON'T look to the post first. 

This team NEEDS to be an inside-out team. 



> And for some reason, Zach seems to be the only one that can finish in the lane.


And even that isn't a gimme. This team doesn't get along and they don't seem to trust one another. 

Worse yet - it seems like there are NO defined roles.



> Miles and Davis are putting up piddly little shots in the lane and missing.


Well, they aren't that good to begin with, so one can live with that.



> Shareef looks nice but he only gets a couple looks a game!


But Reef isn't playing smart. I have to wonder how long his "I'm okay sitting the bench" attitude will last if we keep losing. 

That would have to get old ... sitting and losing... knowing full well you can contribute.



> Zach started off hot but we didn't go to him again till late in the 3rd quarter!


I think Zach started a little lucky and hot. That first shot was a bit ill-advised. But, I agree ... we NEED to feed the post and he was the ONLY player making shots.



> In the meantime, we have DA trying to be micheal jordan.


Don't forget Patterson doing the same thing.

Play.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm thinking that this season is a wash and that the playoffs are out of reach. Unless Denver and Utah start playing very poorly and we win some games, I just don't see it happening. This isn't to say that this team doesn't have what it takes to win again. We'll see what this offseason brings us in terms of trades and draft picks and go from there. Patternash have done a good job of cleaning up the bad image, and I have faith that they'll address the talent issue this summer. Like many have said, they just ran out of time. Aside from the obvious problems with this lineup, I truly believe that we'll be okay once November rolls around again.


----------



## Clank (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> 
> 
> Shareef looks nice but he only gets a couple looks a game!


??? Really? Shareef looks horrible tonight. I'm still waiting to be impressed by him.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Clank</b>!
> ??? Really? Shareef looks horrible tonight. I'm still waiting to be impressed by him.


And you will continue to wait as long as he is coming from the bench... He just isn't that type of player that can come in for stretches.

Everyone wanted to argue that point with me, but he is a flow player. 

Play.


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*Blow it UP!*

EVERYONE is tradable let them go. {new coach} definately new era yeah. we need a backcourt. 29 points? is this HS? oh keep ratliff he is shot blocker/ rebounder , this game as well as last night show that it all needs to be torn down and new foudation put up "EXSTREME MAKEOVER" this team is just not a team down to cheeks. embarraseing:{


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*BRIGHT SIDE OFFSEASON*

And mariners start cactus leauge and baseball is here.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Blow it UP!*



> Originally posted by <b>bigmansworld</b>!
> this team is just not a team down to cheeks. embarraseing:{


The problem starts with Cheeks. 

I think he'd be a fine coach in the East, where guards dominate the game... but in the west he seems clueless.

No one has a defined role ... 

No one is on the same page ...

The is no consistancy ...

From casual fans to the biggest sports papers to ESPN ... everyone knows that Reef needs to be starting regardless of his ability to defend SFs or Randolph's ego. But, everyone can see he isn't capable of playing off the bench and produce. 

Why can't the coach see this?

Play.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

U - G - L - Y ...

You ain't got no alibi.

You're ugly!

You, you!

You're ugly.

Man, this is a disgusting game. I'm so jealous of the team Detroit has I can barely stand it.

No Rip and no Okur tonight, they're kicking the ever-loving crap out of our team AND they've got Darko sitting there, waiting for his time.

:sigh: 

Ed O.


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, the ol' defense by doubling anyone who gets the ball anywhere strategy isn't really stopping anyone. I think the Blazers have hopefully figured out that the Wallaces can, in fact, block shots, so throwing up little 5 or 6 foot jumpers isn't really going to make them stop. On the plus side, um, Zach hit a couple of nice jumpers early?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> U - G - L - Y ...
> 
> You ain't got no alibi.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHA

that was sweet


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

This is not good for Portland. 29 pts in 3rd qt with 8min left. I guess Detroits defense is that good or Portland just sucks. :whoknows:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

They are so bad it is just incredible...
every single one of them..

I just can't believe what i am seeing.
I thought they were bad last night,this is even worse.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Omar cook. 

The ball movement is 10000000000% (times 10) better than with Damon. Passing is crisp. Cutters get the ball in the right positions.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Shareef is garbage. He looks depressed when it's time to run back down the court for defense. He can't catch the ball. He won't jump. He can't make layups. He's really bringing his teammates down cuz he's doing NOTHING.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

When Damon and DA are in the back-court = No order. Cook is running the plays.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Whoa- did that long pass bounce off of Dickau's head?


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

:nonono: 
Wow, I don't know what to say. Ben has nearly as much Rebounds as the whole Portland-Team together, and they shoot only 30%?
But I like this Detroit-Team, hopefully, they can reach the Finals this year.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I've been waiting for the crowd to start cheering for the Pistons. What a pathetic display of basketball we have endured the last two games. I don't want to make the playoffs anymore. Screw that. This is embarassing. Damon and DA are the worst backcourt in the history of the Blazers. I run better plays on Double Dribble. 

This is the final nail. I'll say it now. And with the utmost respect to Chick Hearn:

The Playoff Streak's in the Refrigerator 
the door's closed
the light's out
the eggs are cooling
the butter's getting hard
and the jello's jiggling)


----------



## bigmansworld (Mar 2, 2004)

*how much did the Wallace pay the blazers to let him shine in our court?*

not enough we are doing too good of a job:} put these guys on the bench! i want the wheel blazers they are good. and can ball:}


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Watching SAR pad his stats during garbage time makes me ill.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> I've been waiting for the crowd to start cheering for the Pistons. What a pathetic display of basketball we have endured the last two games. I don't want to make the playoffs anymore. Screw that. This is embarassing. Damon and DA are the worst backcourt in the history of the Blazers. I run better plays on Double Dribble.
> 
> This is the final nail. I'll say it now. And with the utmost respect to Chick Hearn:
> ...


well i guess its pretty much done then


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> Shareef is garbage. He looks depressed when it's time to run back down the court for defense. He can't catch the ball. He won't jump. He can't make layups. He's really bringing his teammates down cuz he's doing NOTHING.


Don't blame you for the opinion.

I'd be POed about Reef's performance up to date as well.

But, it is a mental thing. This coming from the bench is killing him.

You said the word that sums it up - depressed.

Play.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Playmaker0017*!
> Patterson IS a ballhog. If he would just do his defensive thing, we'd be in a better situation.


Thank you. 


Someone look at the stat sheet. I find it kind of disturbing that the player with the most field goal attempts (10) was Shareef Abdul-Rahim. He came off the bench!!! This is horrible. You can't win if you don't put shots up. 

I didn't watch the whole game, but does anyone know how mnay shot-clock violations there were on the Blazers. I'm interested to see if there were more than 4 or so. Wow. Blazers need some help. 

Good game by Dickcau by the way. *Here comes the plug in* Fan Club still open to takers.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> Good game by Dickcau by the way. *Here comes the plug in* Fan Club still open to takers.


Good game by Dickau? Please. 

As I saw the three ex-Hawks, Ruben Patterson and DA on the floor together, and I remembered how bad the Hawks were, I was totally unsurprised that Portland was getting their butts handed to them. 

Ed O.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Good game by Dickau? Please.
> ...


Don't kid yourself - the starters weren't any better. In truth, I think the Hawks (pre-Reef trade) would make a good case against this Blazer team.

Top to bottom - no one has a defined role. 

Play.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

People are confused on the offense.

People are taking shots whenever they fell like it.

Passing is horrendous.

On offensive rebounds, they don't regroup and restart their offense. 


The guardplay and coaching need to go. I wasn't amoung those that said Sheed NEEDED to go, although I'm still glad we did get back what we did considering he was jamming anyways this summer. But Damon/DA and even Woods are just horrible. Cheeks isn't running a play. Just RUN AND GUN...i don't care. Don't pass the ball around for 20 seconds to take a bad shot.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

What an awful game. Just got home from the game, and this was a definite disapointment. I was expecting better from the Blazers, considering they just came off an upseting loss to the Grizzlies. But it didn't happen. Players were turning the ball over all the time, and missing easy dunks. This was not expected of a team that's trying to push for a playing position.

The best part about the game was not in game but during a timeout. Blaze did his little joke next to the Pistons bench by pulling down his pants and showing the words go blazers. The next thing I notice Sheed threw a towel at Blaze. Gosh that just brought back memory against the Lakers when Sheed threw that towel at Sabonis.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

it was such a horrible, horrible performance, that I'm going to take up the challenge of only pointing out the good things from that game:

1. Qyntel Woods made a couple of nice jumpers in the flow (what little there was) of the offense. (why the hell are we running a Cook/Dickau backcourt anyway?)

2. Anderson got elbowed in the nads. I've never been more glad to see that happen, and in fact wished I'd been able to do it myself. 

3. Neither Bonzi nor Sheed are coming back to town again this season. 

4. No smug article tomorrow morning by Canzano telling us just how lucky we are to be winning without crumbums like Bonzi and Sheed. 

5. Did I mention that elbow? If only someone on Detroit's team were short enough to reach Stoudamire's.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> Don't kid yourself - the starters weren't any better. In truth, I think the Hawks (pre-Reef trade) would make a good case against this Blazer team.


Well, Theo IS a starter, and SAR easily could (and probably SHOULD) be. I don't think it has anything to do with who the starters are... just a lack of good players on the Blazers. The Hawks stunk, and here two of their three players are being two of our best three players. Dickau wasn't good enough to crack the Hawks' rotation, and here he is playing key minutes on a nightly basis. 

Bad times.



> Top to bottom - no one has a defined role.


I agree with that... except Woods, Gill and Cook who are anchored at the bottom of the rotation.

Ed O.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

If WEEEEEE are going to suck this bad than why not start Q at the 2? He could really develop with some extended play. He's so much bigger than others he goes up against.

DA is a bench player! Clank, Clank, Clank Mr. Anderson!

BTW- why do the Blazers need that many freaking coaches on the sideline? It seems that there are more coaches then players. You'd think with all that sooo called brain power our team could run a freaking play or have one called in of worth. I have never seen such a meltdown on the offense.

How Allen and Patterson could sit through that game is beyond me. If I was Allen I'd have a pink slip in Cheeks locker by the second half.

Yuck is all I have to say!


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

:upset: :no: :upset: :no: 

i for once am speechless

If something is broke you fix it...this is broke..fix it


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

For lots of pics that I took at the game tonight go here...

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287526567

Go here for a vid I shot of the players going into the locker room... Just missed sheed in the vid though.

http://hs.riverdale.k12.or.us/~robertk/PORDET.MOV


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*It is obvious*

That certain things on the team do not fit together well. Even Charles Barkley noticed that Portland has way to many power forwards and not enough guys that can keep people honest from the outside. All detroit had to do all night long was pack it in on defense and let the guards miss a lot of long balls, the defense was already in place on the inside for any attempts going towards the hoop. This has to have been one of the worst games I have seen the Blazers play in years. Portland has lots of depth, but no players of high impact. That will win you about, less then half your schedule.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Give DA a break, he is playing with the flu. But this team just look so confused on offense. How many broken plays did we have tonight?!? 

We are gonna have some lossses like this, but why did it have to be against Rasheed ?!:sigh: Rahim looked aweful, Miles looked aweful....There wasn't a bright spot for the Blazers tonight, 29 pts going into the 3rd quarter?! pathetic!!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: It is obvious*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> That certain things on the team do not fit together well. Even Charles Barkley noticed that Portland has way to many power forwards and not enough guys that can keep people honest from the outside. All detroit had to do all night long was pack it in on defense and let the guards miss a lot of long balls, the defense was already in place on the inside for any attempts going towards the hoop. This has to have been one of the worst games I have seen the Blazers play in years. Portland has lots of depth, but no players of high impact. That will win you about, less then half your schedule.


I couldn't agree more. Larry Brown had a very good game plan and this was a perfect example of great coaching. Portland does not have much in perimeter shooting so the Detroit defense clogged the lane and dared Portland to make outside shots. Other teams will take note of this and Portland is more than likely out of the playoffs now. It did appear Portland had no direction on offense and the defense was pathetic.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Give DA a break, he is playing with the flu.


Has he had the flu the whole year? He's shooting 36.7% from the field... his 32.5% shooting last night was just about at that average.

I know he's struggled with a bad back and now this flu thing, but he's said for a while he wants to provide leadership and he seemed pleased with the changes that were made in the team... well, he's getting minutes and he's got the "C" on his uniform. Let's see him lead us somewhere other than a string of defeats.

Ed O.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not going to sugercoat this anymore! DA is a lost cause, he's sucked more than not since he's been in Portland. He's frail, and doesn't know his own game. What we get to look forward to is DA clanking away the rest of this season because he now thinks he's our outside saviour and a captain.

Cheeks has given this team to Damon and DA and that's the first huge mistake. 

We have Darius, Q and Zach + Theo throw in Gill and let's run these horses and see what comes from it!

I promise we have nothing to lose by doing this. This team has no offense or defense so a whole new starting lineup might just gel.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

they have hit rock bottom,plus no coaching is the last straw.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I went to the game last night, stayed till the end, the ONLY good thing that came from going to the game in person was that I picked up a red white and black Old School headband with the 90-91 Blazers pinwheel on it and my Clyde Drexler Retirement night video.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I still can't figure it out..
a team can be beaten and be beaten badly,and yet still play well.
To me that means that on THAT night,they didn't play well or well enough.

But how can you look that bad?????
I don't believe I have ever seen such a 
bad game TWICE..

You mean that there was no plan for the second night after such a horrid game???

How can you look even worse the next night???
I don't know how many of you watched the first one,but the second one was twice as bad.

This really should be the death knell for 
Cheeks.
There was absolutely no game plan or 
correction the second night.
They looked even more confused the second night.
I didn't see one patent play.
Not one !!!

Shouldn't we start to begin to see some of Cheeks plays??
In three years I can't tell you one of his favorite plays.
Nothing comes to mind.
Whether the players change, a play is a play.

For god's sake look at Utah...
they are starting to look like the Utah Jazz.. that we have known all these years.
And they have all different players.
But you can pick out Jerry's plays !!

Cheeks doesn't look any better than he did his first year.
Any opinions on this??

And to have D.A. still jacking up those air balls again the next night...oh my god ...puleaze !!!!!!!!!!


----------

